# MySQL - Remote-Zugriff



## hahni (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit dem Update auf 2.2.24 scheint der Remote-Zugriff auf MySQL nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Kann es sein, dass der automatisch in der "mysql.conf" der Remote-Zugriff deaktiviert wurde? Das Kennwort habe ich wieder neu gesetzt, aber bisher keine Besserung!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (21. Juli 2008)

Übrigens:
"telnet ip 3306" funktioniert!


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Die mysql.conf datei wird von ISPConfig und dem ISPConfig Intsaller nicht verändert.


----------



## hahni (21. Juli 2008)

Und dass hier ein Kennwort "vergessen" wird, ist auch unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Und dass hier ein Kennwort "vergessen" wird, ist auch unwahrscheinlich?


Es geht hier aber um was anderes, als in Deinem anderen thread, oder?


----------



## hahni (21. Juli 2008)

Dieses Problem ist hiermit gelöst! Der Server hatte früher 2 IP-Adressen und nunmehr nur noch eine! Folglich kein Zugriff mit der alten IP möglich...


----------



## hahni (21. Juli 2008)

Ja und nein! Ursprünglich dachte ich, die beiden Dinge hängen zusammen! Aber nun habe ich gemerkt, dass es - wie oben beschrieben - mein eigener Fehler war! Dass die "mysql.conf" nicht überschrieben wird, ist damit auch sogar noch bewiesen!


----------

